# Bear(s) attack guide and hunted. WY



## twincedargap (Sep 15, 2018)

Updated complete report here:

https://www.jhnewsandguide.com/news/environmental/article_b4d14d59-e76a-5da6-9929-b9422416a744.html

Sorry on my mobile so limited In copy and pasting...

https://www.jhnewsandguide.com/this_just_in/article_fb78dcc0-94a9-5dab-804d-23991c46f90c.html


----------



## livinoutdoors (Sep 16, 2018)

Threw a pistol and ran???


----------



## Tio Hey Seuss (Sep 16, 2018)

livinoutdoors said:


> Threw a pistol and ran???



Right!? What a disgrace.


----------



## Buckman18 (Sep 16, 2018)

Sounds like Mr. Chubon has a few more questions that need to be answered...


----------



## jbogg (Sep 16, 2018)

I don’t understand any scenario where throwing a pistol to a guy getting mauled makes sense.  If your close enough to throw it, your close enough to fire it.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 16, 2018)

livinoutdoors said:


> Threw a pistol and ran???


Could have been a High Point.  Probably more deadly as a thrown projectile than an actual firearm.


----------



## twincedargap (Sep 16, 2018)

I have a hard time with “client, Florida resident Corey Chubon, was able to phone authorities, was flown out of the wilderness and, despite injuries, is in good enough condition that he was flying out of Jackson Hole this afternoon.” 

Assuming his guide gave his life to save him, guides remains not found for a day, is likely severely injured or deceased, and Mr.Chubon catches the first flight out? Seems to me there was lots of unfinished business to attend to, so what’s the rush?!?!


----------



## Bruin (Sep 16, 2018)

If he had fired his pistol, every round would’ve probably ended up in the guide not the bear.

I’m curious how this story will affect the courts decision to allow the grizzly hunt to continue or not.  The injunction should be up soon.  This has been a problem that is going to continue to get worse. So far this year 52 problem grizzlies have been killed in the greater Yellowstone ecosystem alone.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 16, 2018)

Sounds fishy.


----------



## strothershwacker (Sep 16, 2018)

One bear attacked the guide while a different bear attacked the client who threw the guide his handgun then outran his bear? None of this adds up. Keep the family in prayer and polygraph the Floridian!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 16, 2018)

As strange as this story is, in my mind, I can somewhat paint a likely picture of how this happened. Allegedly, there were two bears. Since wild, mature bears generally tend to not hang with one another, one could reasonably assume this is a sow with a cub. They recently found good protein, and there, winter is approaching quickly. Grizzly charges happen in the blink of an eye. Mama bear charges protecting protein and cub. Florida guy is terriffied to approach any further or to attract attention to himself, and hurls the pistol over his shoulder in the general direction of the guide as he sprints away 1/2 mile while the attention is off of himself. He knows nothing about bears, is in unfamiliar terrain, and terrified and called for help. Am I incorrect, or did the article never state the source of theFlorida mans injuries?

 Could those injuries have been sustained in flight (twisted knee or dehydration), or were they directly from an actual bear attack? I can somewhat construct a story of how this all happened in my mind. I think though, that it all boils down to a Floridian having a firearm and not manning up, charging the battle, and slinging lead like a man should have. That is a demonstration in weakness of mind in critical moments, and lack of proficiency with firearms and woodsmanship in general. I'd rather be remembered as a man who died with a dead grizzly piled atop of himself after punching and stabbing it to death than a man who lived and tossed a pistol in the general direction of a dying man without ever having slung some lead. 
The story also doesnt mention any details about the pistol. Does GA and that state have a reciprocal agreement in carry? Was this pistol the guides, or the clients?


----------



## twincedargap (Sep 17, 2018)

Story says same bear attacked both guide and hunter.  The 2nd bear didn’t participate in the attack, perhaps it was also drawn to the smell of the carcass.


----------



## leoparddog (Sep 17, 2018)

From the bottom of the original article:  "“Chubon was able to run to his pack gear a few yards away and retrieve a pistol but was unable to safely fire a shot at the bear that first struck Uptain,” the release said. “The attacking bear then spun, charged Chubon, grabbed his foot, and dragged him to the ground. He sustained injuries to his leg, chest, and arm, but was able to throw the gun to Uptain and get loose before running from the scene to phone for help. Initial reports indicate that the second bear did not engage either Chubon or Uptain.” 

So it seems the Florida hunter did get attacked.  Maybe throwing the gun to the guide, and the guide taking a shot at the bear is what got the bear off of the FL hunter.  The bear then went back and attacked the guide again.

Horrible story, lots of unanswered questions.  Sorry for the family of the guide who was killed likely while saving the life of the hunter.


----------



## twincedargap (Sep 17, 2018)

https://www.google.ie/amp/s/buckrail.com/death-of-mark-uptain-by-grizzly-what-we-now-know/amp/


----------



## twincedargap (Sep 17, 2018)

https://buckrail.com/injured-huntin...d-his-life-services-for-uptain-wednesday/amp/


----------



## twincedargap (Sep 17, 2018)

https://buckrail.com/game-fish-we-g...as-sprayed-more-details-of-the-encounter/amp/


----------



## Rabun (Sep 17, 2018)

Terrible situation...probably one they could not have anticipated.


----------



## leoparddog (Sep 17, 2018)

A true tragedy. One error made was that since they weren't hunting and were recovering that Elk, they both should have been carrying their sidearms. Not one of them leaving it in their pack and not handy.  In Grizzly country and dressing out an Elk, one guy should have been on guard duty while the other one worked.

Keep your gun on your hip and your head on a swivel.

Of course, easy for me to say this from my desk.  The local guide knew they were in bear county and should have told his hunter/client to be armed and on watch.

This is one reason I wouldn't hunt Deer or Elk in Grizzly country alone.  You need someone to watch your back.


----------



## leoparddog (Sep 18, 2018)

http://www.wtxl.com/news/this-is-ho...cle_632c5116-bb45-11e8-8b00-f73a0d29d5dd.html

This is one of his wounds? The other scratch was even smaller. No stitches?!? I've gotten worse scratches from briars. I'd be too embarrassed to show this to a camera if I ran while the bear killed the other guy. The bear grabbed him and pulled him off the horse and this is it?  I've been bitten by a dog and had worse wounds.

I'll change my tune now..I won't call him names but this looks like he slipped and fell as he ran away, not like a bear grabbed him and tossed him about with teeth and claws. This looks like he ran while someone died.

He should have stayed in the fight and emptied his gun.  Maybe Mark would be alive.  I hope his widow and 5 kids don't see this.


----------



## twincedargap (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow all details here. What a sad and horrific story. 

https://www.jhnewsandguide.com/news/environmental/article_b4d14d59-e76a-5da6-9929-b9422416a744.html


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 31, 2019)

The thing that stuck out most at me in the report was that the glock was not on the guide. More importantly it didn’t have a round chambered. I know a lot of folks use pistols for self defense with empty chambers and/or a safety that is “on”, but I disagree with the practice in the case of a holstered weapon. No time to dilly dally when the Pooh is hitting the fan. He might have survived had the hunter not had to “figure out” the unfamiliar weapon in an extremely stressful situation IMO. That’s a bad way to leave here.  I’d also like to think I’d pack my own heat if my guide allowed it in that country.


----------



## Raylander (Jan 31, 2019)

I've spent more than a few nights in Bob Marshall Wilderness in NW MT. I heard someone out there say, carrying a pistol in the back country is to protect the ones your with.. Meaning if you're being attacked- hope your buddy is a good shot.. It's the truth. Ive only seen one, a LONG way off, from the truck, in GNP. Even through the binos it looked angry


----------



## twincedargap (Feb 1, 2019)

buckpasser said:


> The thing that stuck out most at me in the report was that the glock was not on the guide. More importantly it didn’t have a round chambered. I know a lot of folks use pistols for self defense with empty chambers and/or a safety that is “on”, but I disagree with the practice in the case of a holstered weapon. No time to dilly dally when the Pooh is hitting the fan. He might have survived had the hunter not had to “figure out” the unfamiliar weapon in an extremely stressful situation IMO. That’s a bad way to leave here.  I’d also like to think I’d pack my own heat if my guide allowed it in that country.


Think that’s why a revolver is normally favored for its simplicity and reliability in a stressful environment.


----------



## oldguy (Feb 1, 2019)

A weapon without a round in the chamber is a club. And about as useful.


----------



## wildcats (Feb 1, 2019)

A lot about this story makes me scratch my head.  I've hunted quite a bit in WY and MT, lived in WY for 10+years.  I have had no experience with a guide or anyone in my hunting camps carrying a semi auto as backup for back country hunting.  It has always been some type of hog leg revolver.  And never unloaded!
Placing no blame on anyone involved.  My heart goes out to all of them and their loved ones....including the bear that were killed for being bear.
I have never been faced with a charging bruin.  I did have a good friend and his brother face that situation after unknowlngly getting between her and her little one and it took the two of them with 300mags to stop her. She is now displayed in Cody WY by the reservoir there.  Remaining calm in that situation is pretty hard to wrap your mind around. They both stated they reacted more than "thought".


----------



## zedex (Feb 20, 2019)

Here on vancouver island, we have the highest density of black bear in the world and grizzlies, though few, reside here. 
 Though I am licensed to own a handgun here, we are not permitted to take them into the woods. If I could, I'd have a S&W 500 on me.
Blackies can be killed with a 270.... happens all the time.  But why take chances?  When I'm in the woods for any reason, my 45-70 is and extension of my left arm, hammer is down but there's all 430gr in the pipe and a full magazine behind it.
Bears, while fun to hunt, are nothing to toy with.

As for the Teton county incident, for NE,  there are things that just don't stack up.  Too many questions. But, one thing is certain : I would never go hunting with the Florida guy... even if only for rabbits


----------



## Limbhanger2881 (Mar 21, 2019)

I have hunted in the area where the guide was killed. Matter of fact I went in for 7 days 3 days after he was killed. I rode right by the spot that he was killed. The bears are no joke up there. We had bears in camp every night but also bears are not behind every tree. The guide messed up but also saved the hunters life. it is the small things that can get you killed in the wilderness. You can never leave your gun any where. You never know what is going to happen especially in the wilderness and Atlanta. Since moving back to GA this year I feel like I need to carry every where I go. Atlanta seems more dangerous than the back country


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 21, 2019)

I have never understood why folks have a pistol for self-defense, but keep it in the truck, in their pack, or carry it without a round chambered. You might as well not even have it. If you ever actually need it for self-defense, you need it now, and you need it in your hand, and you need it to go bang right now without having to do anything to it.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 21, 2019)

Its bout like a parachute. If you don't have one when you need it, you probably wont need one ever again.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Mar 21, 2019)

Im no grizzly bear expert but most semi auto calibers are not gonna cut it . Carry the biggest revolver you can aim and hit stuff with so you can get to your large caliber rifle that you leaned up on a tree when you shouldnt have.


----------



## Limbhanger2881 (Mar 22, 2019)

livinoutdoors said:


> Im no grizzly bear expert but most semi auto calibers are not gonna cut it . Carry the biggest revolver you can aim and hit stuff with so you can get to your large caliber rifle that you leaned up on a tree when you shouldnt have.



Actually a semi will kill a bear. I personally know of some grizzlies in Alaska being killed with a .45. I personally carry a 10mm in Wyoming. I am 100 percent confident that it will kill a bear. I have killed around a dozen Beef Bulls weighing over 2500lb with a 10mm and dropped them in their tracks. 

However, the realistic chance of killing a grizzly that is charging you with any piston is slim unless you are very confident in a hairy situation and have fast reflex. The point of aim is about the size of a soft ball on a moving target with a head moving all sorts of direction. 

IMO, bear spray is the most realistic effective way to deter a grizzly charge.


----------



## Big7 (Mar 22, 2019)

jbogg said:


> I don’t understand any scenario where throwing a pistol to a guy getting mauled makes sense.  If your close enough to throw it, your close enough to fire it.


His statement indicated he could not get the pistol to fire. He was trying to get it to the person that actually knew how to use the weapon.

Two, possibly three worse case scenarios were at play here IMO. Bow hunting in Grizzly territory. That's just foolish. It appears that the only back-up was a Glock. As reliable as a Glock is, one gun, even if it is 10MM is not enough to dispatch a adrenaline pumped Grizzly. It could be correctly argued that it is in the right hands. Pepper spray on any charging bear is a joke. So, there's that.

I don't know that the Glock was a 10MM. Just using that as best case scenario.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 22, 2019)

livinoutdoors said:


> Im no grizzly bear expert but most semi auto calibers are not gonna cut it . Carry the biggest revolver you can aim and hit stuff with so you can get to your large caliber rifle that you leaned up on a tree when you shouldnt have.


I think I would much rather have a semi like a 1911 converted to .460 Rowland (about equal to a .44 mag) or some such than a big, haevy bulky revolver. Much easier to carry and maneuver, plus a couple more rounds, which could be a life-or-death difference.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Mar 22, 2019)

Well i did say most! Semi auto calibers aint gonna cut it. Truth be told tend to agree with the folks that say any! Handgun is bout useless on a mad grizzly. Rifle does seem like it could be hard to swing round in time, and i wouldnt be able to sleep at night if all i had was pepper sauce.. im mean spray in brown bear country. Again i aint nobody that knows but sounds like carry what you can shoot like a champ and hope you have a john wayne moment when the time comes.


----------



## jbogg (Mar 22, 2019)

Big7 said:


> His statement indicated he could not get the pistol to fire. He was trying to get it to the person that actually knew how to use the weapon.
> 
> Two, possibly three worse case scenarios were at play here IMO. Bow hunting in Grizzly territory. That's just foolish. It appears that the only back-up was a Glock. As reliable as a Glock is, one gun, even if it is 10MM is not enough to dispatch a adrenaline pumped Grizzly. It could be correctly argued that it is in the right hands. Pepper spray on any charging bear is a joke. So, there's that.
> 
> I don't know that the Glock was a 10MM. Just using that as best case scenario.



Seems like I have read somewhere that the client in advertantly dumped the magazine in his effort to get the gun to fire before tossing the weapon to the guide.  It sounded like his mistakenly believed a safety was on and pushed what he thought was the safety but ended up ejecting the clip without realizing it.  It’s all speculation, but I believe the pistol was found a good ways from the full clip on the ground.  Whatever happened it is a sad deal for all involved.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 22, 2019)

livinoutdoors said:


> Well i did say most! Semi auto calibers aint gonna cut it. Truth be told tend to agree with the folks that say any! Handgun is bout useless on a mad grizzly. Rifle does seem like it could be hard to swing round in time, and i wouldnt be able to sleep at night if all i had was pepper sauce.. im mean spray in brown bear country. Again i aint nobody that knows but sounds like carry what you can shoot like a champ and hope you have a john wayne moment when the time comes.


I don't want to test any of them with a bear gnawing on my leg.


----------



## crackerdave (Mar 23, 2019)

Interesting story!


----------

